# [SOLVED] Vista Local Connection Only Problem (Desktop)



## Rosy Cabrera (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi,
My vista is not allowing me to connect to the internet since i moved into my new apartment. I have tried connection to my router and directly to the modem. My friends computer is connected to the same router and works fine; he is on the XP platform. I have tried various solutions, some found on this forum and other forums and still doesnt work. This is NOT a wirelss problem. It says im locally connected and thats it. Here is the *ipconfig /all *information that i have seen some other users post. If anyone could diagnose my problem that would be greatly appreciated. Let me know if there is any other info that woudl be required to help me out. Keep in mind that i am not all that great with computers...especially with Vista. Thanks.

ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Computer
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Attansic L1 Gigabit Ethernet 10/100/1000Base-T Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1B-FC-FC-2F-FE
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.102<Preferred>
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Monday, September 08, 2008 9:13:14 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, September 08, 2008 10:53:14 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

It should be noted that I did disable the IPv6 address which somebody had suggested in a different forum. Ive also reinstalled the network drivers...whatever that means....


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Vista Local Connection Only Problem (Desktop)*

Hi. . .

Boot into SAFEMODE w/Networking by tapping the F8 key during boot-up. Try your IE connection there.

My guess at this time is that your problem relates to a firewall or anti-virus issue.

What anti-virus and 3rd party firewall are you running?

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Rosy Cabrera (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: Vista Local Connection Only Problem (Desktop)*

Hi jcgriff2,

I restarted in Safemode w/Networking and I still automatically connected to an "Unidentified Network" with "Access: Local Only". In normal Windows mode I automatically connected to a "Network 4" with "Access: Local Only".

I am currently running Norton for both my anti-virus and firewall.

Thanks for responding


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Vista Local Connection Only Problem (Desktop)*

Hi. . .

At this time, I would like for you to remove Norton Internet Security from your system. I have found this and others like it to case such issues w/IE connectivity. The Norton Firewall has the capability to block ports.

It can always be restored once we get your system stabilized.

Download the Norton Removal Tool (NRT) and SAVE it to your desktop.


NRT - ftp://ftp.symantec.com/public/english_us_canada/removal_tools/Norton_Removal_Tool.exe


Close all Windows, then RIGHT-click on the NRT icon and run as administrator. When complete - re-boot.

Now reset the Windows Firewall to its default settings - 
START | type FirewallSettings.exe into the start search box | click on FirewallSettings.exe above | select the Advanced Tab | click on "Restore Defaults" | Click Apply (if hi-lighted) | Click OK

Please let me know how you make out.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## LarryMoeCurley (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Vista Local Connection Only Problem (Desktop)*



jcgriff2 said:


> Hi. . .
> 
> At this time, I would like for you to remove Norton Internet Security from your system. I have found this and others like it to case such issues w/IE connectivity. The Norton Firewall has the capability to block ports.
> 
> ...


Done! Good job.



> My machine HP dv9428nr is triple boot Vista/XPPro/Ubuntu.
> 
> I booted Vista for some reason, can't even remember now, and got hassled by Norton AV. I deleted all Symantec keys from the registry that I could find. Some Symantec keys would not delete.
> 
> ...


Booted Ubuntu, d'loaded and saved NRT from your sig link to my Vista partition, booted Vista, ran NRT, repaired network connectivity.

Have a good life.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Vista Local Connection Only Problem (Desktop)*

Hi - Glad your problem solved, too.

For info - all of the NRT's are the same. Why the mind games are played and the users "spooked" - all beyond me.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## 110RR (Apr 19, 2009)

*Re: Vista Local Connection Only Problem (Desktop)*

Hi jcgriff2!

I am very pleased to have read your post! I am going nuts over the Vista Problem on local connection for 2 months now. I fixed it using your advice re: Norton. Yes, the ports have been blocked, and all is working well right now! Whew, what a relief! I use Norton Internet Security on my Vista and when I removed it and replaced it with AVG, the problem started.

Kudos to you! You have been a great help! ray:

BTW: Is this issue known for Norton AV only? Thanks!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Vista Local Connection Only Problem (Desktop)*

Hi - 

No, it is NOT limited to Norton. Any of the Internet Security programs - Norton, Kaspersky, McAfee, etc... Interfere with Vista system services and literally wreak havoc. These Internet Security suites are also a major contributor to application crashes & app hangs (like Windows Explorer "not responding", background fading white and the blue circle...).

Unfortunately, most new systems come with these I.S. products pre-installed. Also beware of your Internet service provider as they tend to offer trials of these products. My mom recently inadvertently accepted McAfee from Verizon - and encountered her 1st Blue Screen of Death.

You may now be in a better position to understand why so many have blamed Vista for many problems, when in fact it is 3rd party software causing the trouble.

I wish you the best of luck and am glad you found a solution to your agonizing problem.

Please come back at any time with questions or concerns - just start a new thread.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------

